# HELP!! Trying to source Solex Floats



## twwitdavw (Jan 31, 2002)

I have a set of Solex ADDHE 40mm Sidedrafts on my 75 rabbit. My floats are busted and I am having a helluva time sourcing some replacements. Can any of you guys put me in a direction? TIA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: HELP!! Trying to source Solex Floats (twwitdavw)*

Have you tried contacting Carburetor Refactory??
http://www.carbkits.com/


----------



## twwitdavw (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: HELP!! Trying to source Solex Floats (charlier)*

No I haven't, but I will tomorrow! Thanks for the lead, atleast they list some Solex parts.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Omega Supreme (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: HELP!! Trying to source Solex Floats (twwitdavw)*

Should have got a GT. BIIIIIIIIAAAAAATTTTTTCCCCCCHHHH!!!!


----------



## Omega Supreme (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: HELP!! Trying to source Solex Floats (twwitdavw)*

Piece of pooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------

